# QMB le 10 Février 2014 -



## Juust! (7 Dec 2013)

Salut!! Je commence mon QMB le 10 Février! WOHooo
Y aura-t-il des québécois avec moi? À ce qui parait il en aurait une vingtaine de Québec seulement!?


----------



## vivelespatates (7 Dec 2013)

Pas moi, j'attends encore tranquillement que le processus se suive pour HCA.

Mais si c'est pas trop indiscret, quel métier t'as été choisi?


----------



## Juust! (7 Dec 2013)

J'ai choisi Tech Med, j'ai mon DEC au civil, tout a été acrédité.
J'ai fait mes papiers en Juin cette année.


----------



## vivelespatates (7 Dec 2013)

Juust! said:
			
		

> J'ai choisi Tech Med, j'ai mon DEC au civil, tout a été acrédité.
> J'ai fait mes papiers en Juin cette année.



Ben bonne chance et bon succès! 

Comme j'postule pour Officier en Administration des soins de santé, qui sait, peut-être un jour on va s'croiser dans une hopital ou une clinique ! Hahahah!


----------



## Juust! (7 Dec 2013)

On verra!! Après le QMB et le QL3 !
Bon succès toi aussi!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (10 Dec 2013)

Salut, pour ma part moi aussi j'ai le début de mon QMB le 10 Février!!! Alors on va faire un bout de chemin ensemble...


----------



## snafou26 (13 Dec 2013)

salut,moi aussi je commence mon qmb le 10  ;D


----------



## skalpas (13 Dec 2013)

Bonjour, je suis en attente d'un appel pour le qmb et je me demandais c'est jusqu’à quand les sélections pour le qmb du 10 février.

  Merci


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (13 Dec 2013)

MOI J'AI ÉTÉ SÉLECTIONER LE 24 NOVEMBRE ET MON METIER EST FANTASSIN, ALORS JE NE SAIS PAS SI CA VA EN FONCTION DES MÉTIERS MAIS POUR CE QUI EST DES MÉTIERS DE COMBAT MON RECRUTEUR M'AVAIT DIT QUE SI JE N AVAIS PAS DE NOUVELLES AVANT LE 4 DECEMBRE J EN AURAIS PAS AVANT LES FÊTES ET QUE CA IRAIS AU PRINGTEMPS. MAIS PEUT-ETRE QUE CA DÉPEND AUSSI DU CENTRE DE RECUTREMENT ??? BONNE CHANCE A TOI EN ESPÉRANT TE VOIR SUR NOTRE PELOTON LE 10 FÉVRIER.


----------



## skalpas (13 Dec 2013)

Ok merci, j'ai appliquer pour infanterie et sapeur de combat donc je pense que ça va attendre au printemps 2014.

     J'ai laisser 2 messages la semaine dernière au Caporal qui s'occupe de mon dossier mais toujours pas de réponse.
 Mais bon reste plus qu'a être patient et de continuer l’entrainement.


----------



## MnsisNT (13 Dec 2013)

skalpas said:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis en attente d'un appel pour le qmb et je me demandais c'est jusqu’à quand les sélections pour le qmb du 10 février.
> 
> Merci


Il y a eu une sélection le neuf décembre et généralement ça leur prend environ de une à deux semaines avant d'appeler les participants qui ont été choisis. Je sais aussi que le personnel du centre de recrutement partent en vacances pour les fêtes le 20 décembre. J'espère moi aussi être appelé avant les fêtes, ce serait un fantastique cadeau.


----------



## snafou26 (19 Dec 2013)

vous vous avez été accepter dans quel métier ?


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (20 Dec 2013)

Infantrie!!!


----------



## snafou26 (20 Dec 2013)

Technicien en systèmes avioniques  :nod:


----------



## Juust! (25 Dec 2013)

FREDERIC12345 said:
			
		

> Salut, pour ma part moi aussi j'ai le début de mon QMB le 10 Février!!! Alors on va faire un bout de chemin ensemble...


Hey t'est le premier qui se joint a moi! YESSS
J'ai hâte de commencer!! Moi je rentre comme tech. med., j'ai mon DEC au civil!


----------



## Juust! (25 Dec 2013)

snafou26 said:
			
		

> salut,moi aussi je commence mon qmb le 10  ;D



COOL on est trois de QC ?


----------



## snafou26 (25 Dec 2013)

ouais moi je suis un québécois   :nod:


----------



## Juust! (26 Dec 2013)

BON alors jusqu'à date on a:

-Juust! (Tech Med)
-FREDERIC12345 (22)
-snafou26 (Tech Sys. Avion.)
-
-


Ajoutez vous!


----------



## nick1015 (3 Jan 2014)

bonne chance moi je commence mes démarches lundi j'ai très hâtes :warstory:


----------



## Juust! (4 Jan 2014)

Bonne chance ! et Bon succès!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (10 Jan 2014)

# de plt sortie sur le site de l'école!!!! Ca commence a être pour le vrai!!!!


----------



## snafou26 (10 Jan 2014)

dans un mois jour pour jour les gars.j'ai hate en sale  8)   et notre numéro de peloton c'est R0025F  ;D


----------



## skalpas (10 Jan 2014)

Felicitation !!!,
  
        J'ai hâte d'avoir ce feeling la,  je suis toujours en attente depuis Aout 2013 pour l'infanterie.  

      Bon qmb a ceux qui on été choisi.


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (11 Jan 2014)

Est-ce que il y a des gars qui sont assermente présentement ??? Juste question de savoir!!! On dirait que je pense tout le temps à ce qui s'en vient!!!!! Yeaaaaa!!


----------



## Juust! (11 Jan 2014)

Moi, on m'a dit que ce serait le 30 janvier! 
Vous autres , avez tout rempli les papiers?


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (11 Jan 2014)

Moi suppose être le 22 janvier!!!drole 22 comme quand ma job!!!!!


----------



## snafou26 (12 Jan 2014)

moi j'ai pas recu ma date pour mon assermentation  vous vous lavez tous? ???


----------



## Juust! (12 Jan 2014)

Jai eu la date par telephone! Elle m'as pas envoyé les papiers à remplir encore... J'vais appeller demain..


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (12 Jan 2014)

Moi aussi j'ai la date mais aucun papier de rempli encore. Je crois que ça se fait toute en même temps la même journée .


----------



## snafou26 (12 Jan 2014)

fait tu bin longtemps que vous lavez eu votre date  ???


----------



## Juust! (12 Jan 2014)

@snafou26 , appel au centre de recrutement demain!


----------



## snafou26 (12 Jan 2014)

ouais pense bin qu'il mon oublier lol


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (13 Jan 2014)

Moi j'ai eu ma date en même temps qu'ils m'ont faite l'offre d'emploi.
Peut-être que d'un centre de recrutement à l'autre c'est différent?


----------



## snafou26 (13 Jan 2014)

il ton donner ta date dassermentation en meme temps qu'il ton appeler pour l'offre. moi il mon juste donner l offre


----------



## Juust! (13 Jan 2014)

Moi aussi, la date en meme temps que l'offre d'emploi.
Essayé de rejoindre la commis en charge de mon dossier aujourd'hui, laissé un message aussi, aucune réponse..!


----------



## snafou26 (14 Jan 2014)

j,ai parler a mon commis tous est ok  ;D


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (14 Jan 2014)

Moi aussi j'ai parler au centre de recrutement ce matin et pour les papiers c'est bien ce que je pensais, toute ce faite en même temps! Alors tout est beau comme on dit.....


----------



## Juust! (14 Jan 2014)

Okk!! Je rappellerai pas debord!
Snafou, as tu eu ta date d'assermentation?


----------



## snafou26 (14 Jan 2014)

il ma dit dans les alentour du 30 il va me rappeler pour confirmer


----------



## snafou26 (14 Jan 2014)

avouez qu'avec cette histoire d'assermentation on na tous faite une mini crise cardiaque  :nod:


----------



## Juust! (14 Jan 2014)

Jpense que cest plus toi! Hahahahaha (vu que t'avais pas ta date)
D'après moi, tu devrais survivre!!
 Le qmb devrait faire pomper ton coeur un peu plus qu'un histoire de dates !!!!


----------



## snafou26 (14 Jan 2014)

ouais ,je commensait a avoir des doute moi  ;D et oui c'est sure on va souffrir au qmb  :camo:


----------



## max1234 (15 Jan 2014)

salut à vous moi aussi je débute le qmb le 10!


----------



## Juust! (15 Jan 2014)

max1234 said:
			
		

> salut à vous moi aussi je débute le qmb le 10!


Salut max!! On est rendu 4!!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (15 Jan 2014)

Salut Max quel métier pour toi?


----------



## snafou26 (15 Jan 2014)

salut max  :camo:


----------



## Juust! (15 Jan 2014)

@snafou26? Cest quoi ton nom?


----------



## snafou26 (15 Jan 2014)

william pour quoi ?  snafou me va mieux comme nom  ;D


----------



## Juust! (15 Jan 2014)

Jme voit pas dire salut snafou sur le qmb! Jpense tu va te faire niaiser!! Haha


----------



## snafou26 (15 Jan 2014)

ouais mais je pense que snafou c'est mieux que recru roy-lesage  ;D


----------



## Juust! (16 Jan 2014)

J'ai recu tout mes documents hier! Contrat minimum de 6 ans pour les medic!!! 0_o  mais jai des maudit bons avantages d'avoir complété mon DEC! Jvous le dirai pas, vous allez être jaloux!!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (17 Jan 2014)

T'a reçu tes papiers par la poste????


----------



## Juust! (17 Jan 2014)

Non par courriel!


----------



## snafou26 (17 Jan 2014)

trop tard on est jaloux  tu as reçu tes papier avant nous lol      ;D


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (17 Jan 2014)

En passant de quelle coin venez vous???


----------



## Juust! (18 Jan 2014)

Tewkesbury!  Vous autres?


----------



## snafou26 (18 Jan 2014)

maniwaki ;D


----------



## max1234 (18 Jan 2014)

Salut Juust!, on peut être curieux et demander les avantages? Moi aussi le dec était un pré requis pour mon métier!

Et je viens de Montréal!


----------



## Juust! (18 Jan 2014)

Pour etre tech med, le dec c'est pas un pré requis.
Jai fait mon dec sans savoir que jallais rentrer dans les forces, mais yon fait une reconnaissance d'aquis, comme ca , jai pas besoin de faire la formation de medic a mtl. Chui semi qualifié en ce moment.
En resumé, jefait mon qmb, ensuite, mon ql3 a borden et je suis full qualifié.

Les autres avantages: en sortant de mom qmb je commence tout de suite au troisième échelon de solde(soldatlll) en plus,  jai 186 jours d'avance sur tout le monde pour ma promotion au grade de caporal!!!!


----------



## max1234 (18 Jan 2014)

ah d'accord! Merveilleux ça!!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (18 Jan 2014)

Moi de saguenay lala!!!


----------



## Juust! (19 Jan 2014)

Max, ca va être quoi ton métier?


----------



## clochette (20 Jan 2014)

Bonjour
Je fait mon examen ce 21 janvier es ce que j'ai une chance de faire le QMB du 10 février ?


----------



## Juust! (20 Jan 2014)

Ish.. Jcompterais pas la dessus...


----------



## snafou26 (20 Jan 2014)

c'est un long processus  tu va voir. mais lâche pas courage


----------



## skalpas (23 Jan 2014)

Hey je ne serais pas en meme temps que vous autres mais j'ai eue mon offre ce matin pour sapeur de combat, QMB 29 Mars :nod:


----------



## snafou26 (23 Jan 2014)

nice,on sera pas dans le meme qmb mais on risque de se croiser un moment donner


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (23 Jan 2014)

Super! Félicitation


----------



## Juust! (23 Jan 2014)

Hey les gars... Jme suis fait opérer les yeux au laser en decembre, pis ils mont pas dis que je dois attendre 3 mois après loperation pour etre clairé...fak faut j'attende au 18 mars pour que mon doc signe la paperasse... Chui crissement déçue... J'étais prête LALA!!!

Mais bonne chance! Bon succès surtout!


----------



## snafou26 (23 Jan 2014)

quoi tu ne sera pas sur notre qmb sa veux dire ???


----------



## Juust! (23 Jan 2014)

Ta bien compris! ....,


----------



## snafou26 (23 Jan 2014)

tu sais tu si tu est dans le qmb de mars?


----------



## Juust! (23 Jan 2014)

En fait, des le 18 mars le ophtalmologiste va pouvoir signer la paperasse...à partir de là, ils vont pouvoir me mettre sur un cours!
On va pt se croiser! ...
Fucking deçue.. Jsavais pas que jme sentais autant prête!
J'étais vraiment impatiente de commencer!! C'est frustrant!


----------



## snafou26 (23 Jan 2014)

bah on va pouvoir te donner des in du qmb


----------



## Juust! (23 Jan 2014)

Haha ouais! Laissez moi vos coordonnes en privé! Ma vous texter rendu la!


----------



## snafou26 (23 Jan 2014)

bonne chance pour la suite


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (23 Jan 2014)

Ouais, c'est plate ça!!!!! Moi aussi suis prêt et même vraiment prêt alors j'ose pas imaginer si m'arrive un os qui va retarder mon départ.... Alors on va sûrement se croise sur le QMB. Te laisse mes coordonées en priver et quand tu arriveras a St-Jean fait signe et comme dit plus tôt de donnerons des in pour le QMB!!!!

Salut et bonne chance pour le reste en espérant que tu n'auras pas d'autre mauvaises nouvelles.....


----------



## snafou26 (26 Jan 2014)

dans 15 jours les gars  :nod:


----------



## max1234 (26 Jan 2014)

Yes! Votre assermentation est quand?


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (26 Jan 2014)

Moi demain am 9:00 a chicoutimi!!!!!


----------



## Juust! (26 Jan 2014)

Chui jalouse!.....


----------



## snafou26 (26 Jan 2014)

lol moi mon commis me la pas encore donner quand je lai appeler il y a quelque jour il ma dit de ne pas men faire qu'il avait encore en masse le temps de sen occuper lol :camo:


----------



## snafou26 (26 Jan 2014)

max c quoi ton métier ????


----------



## max1234 (27 Jan 2014)

vous êtes dont ben curieux!! hahaha

FREDERIC12345 peux-tu nous décrirer comment ça c'est passé? Moi c'est mardi!

Bonne chance en passant!!!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (27 Jan 2014)

Pas de trouble!


----------



## snafou26 (27 Jan 2014)

ouais,on est curieux  ;D


----------



## snafou26 (27 Jan 2014)

j'ai reçu ma date ces le 4  ;D


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (27 Jan 2014)

Bon c'est fait fait maintenant parti de la grande famille des fc et j'ai pas grand chose à dire concernant le déroulement mis à part pas mal de papiers à signe quelques petites instructions concernant l arrive à st-jean suivi du protocolaire que vous avez sûrement vu sur les différentes vidéos.

Alors plus que 12 jours !!!


----------



## jmail003 (27 Jan 2014)

Le 10 fev!!!!! Moi aussi !


----------



## snafou26 (27 Jan 2014)

nice buck


----------



## snafou26 (31 Jan 2014)

question comme sa l'or de l assermentation ces tu intéressent pour la faimille ou il trouve sa long??


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (31 Jan 2014)

Non tu fait arrive ta famille une heure après toi. La partie protocolaire n est pas longue pour eux c est meme interessesant, il peuvent voir un peu plus dans quoi tu t embarque. Moi c'était a 9 heure et la partie protocolaire a débuté à 10:30. Toute façon la partie paprace il ne peuvent y assiste. J espère ta voir u. Peu éclaire


----------



## snafou26 (31 Jan 2014)

ouais tu as repondu question  ;D


----------



## snafou26 (31 Jan 2014)

et puis sa dure combien de temps la partir famille?


----------



## max1234 (31 Jan 2014)

moi ils ont eu une petite présentation pendant la signature des papiers, et sinon la "cérémonie" dure max 30 mins!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (31 Jan 2014)

Ouais ma 30 minutes


----------



## snafou26 (31 Jan 2014)

ok merci


----------



## wiseloonies (1 Feb 2014)

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii moi aussi!!!


----------



## wiseloonies (1 Feb 2014)

AVS tech ; avionic tech


----------



## wiseloonies (1 Feb 2014)

hey!!  snafou26 je fais le même métier que toi!!! Ca veux dire quon va etre a kingston et borden surement ensemble aussi !!!!


----------



## wiseloonies (1 Feb 2014)

et mon assermentation était supposer être le 30 janvier mais a été rapporter au 4 février a Ottawa!!


----------



## wiseloonies (1 Feb 2014)

je viens du quebec rive-sud de montreal, mais la j'habite a Petawawa depuis juillet.


----------



## snafou26 (1 Feb 2014)

malade  ;D


----------



## snafou26 (1 Feb 2014)

on va se voir le 4 a ottawa moi aussi c ma date d assermentation  ;D


----------



## wiseloonies (1 Feb 2014)

chouette!!!pis en plus je va savoir tes qui !!!;p ta dis ton nom ahahahah moi je va être la fille!!! la matante!!!lol  Je trouve ça ben drôle de dire ça même si je sais qu'il va surement avoir plus vieux que moi !!! moi je viens a l,assermentation avec ma famille au complet, c'est a dire mes parents, mon chum pis ma fille!!!! J'ai très hâte, mais pomale énervée. Je tiens plus en place!!! Il reste une semaine!!! dernière FDS,  Et début de notre nouvelle vie !!!!


----------



## skalpas (3 Feb 2014)

SNAFOU, 
    
     ça pris combien de temps pour que tu reçoive tes documents par courriel après l'appel pour ton offre d'emploi, 
  moi j'ai eue mon appel le 23 janvier mais toujours pas reçu mes documents et mon assermentation est le 19 mars.
   c'est encore loin mais j'ai tellement hâte que tout sois conforme.


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (3 Feb 2014)

Je sais que tu t adresse pas a moi mais moi, j ai eu mon appel le 2 décembre et j ai été assermenté le 27 janvier et moi je n ai reçu par le poste ou courriel. Toute c est fait au centre de recrutement le matin même et je n avais vu aucun documents avant. Ça vari du centre à l autre, mais fait toi en pas tout est conforme, il y a rien de laisser au hasard avec les forces...


----------



## skalpas (3 Feb 2014)

C'est bon merci Fred.


----------



## snafou26 (3 Feb 2014)

moi aussi j'ai rien reçus a part un panflet sur st-jean par courriel mais tout va se faire le jour de ton asermentation  ;D


----------



## wiseloonies (4 Feb 2014)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! assermentation faite!!!! trop hâte au 8 février!!


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (4 Feb 2014)

Félicitation et à samedi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juust! (5 Feb 2014)

Hey la gang! Jvoulais vous souhaiter bon succes avant que vous commencez!
J'espere que vous allez me donner des nouvelles!  Moi jva vous laisser savoir quand jai ma date!


----------



## wiseloonies (6 Feb 2014)

félicitation a vous autres aussi


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (6 Feb 2014)

Des nouvelles sans faute juust!!!! 48 heure et on sera à st-jean!!!!!!!


----------



## snafou26 (6 Feb 2014)

ouais plus que 48 heures  ;D


----------



## max1234 (7 Feb 2014)

ça s'en vient vite!! a quel heure vous y allez?


----------



## slicroy (10 Feb 2014)

Lol c cool de vous relir


----------



## slicroy (10 Feb 2014)

Moi j attend une offre d emploi


----------



## Juust! (27 Feb 2014)

Heeeeeeeyy les boys jai eu mon appel! Jrentre a st jean le 31 mars!! On se verras labas!!


----------



## slicroy (27 Feb 2014)

Félicitations moi j attends des news


----------



## Zulopol (27 Feb 2014)

Félicitations Bonne Chance !


----------



## AlexGallant (27 Feb 2014)

Bonne chanche et tenez au courant apres le BMQ si vous l'avez faite


----------



## BastienLabine1 (5 Mar 2014)

bonne chance et bon succès


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (31 Jul 2014)

J'suis toujours en attente de l'appel pour le médical j'espère ça sera pas trop long  j'suis tellement prêt


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (17 Jan 2015)

A quand vos date de selections  ????


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (17 Jan 2015)

Et quel metiers?


----------

